

Don't give access to your beta for free, swap it - mathouc
http://blog.frontapp.com/dont-give-access-to-your-beta-for-free-swap-it/

======
martinesko36
This is a pretty stupid idea. I'm already helping you by trying out your buggy
beta.

------
etler
So much tunnel vision. Why is there a huge fixed header and footer?

------
netcan
All the commenters people saying that beta tester are doing you a favour and
sending this is unreasonable are (imo) missing the point. This is a fun way to
make beta users feel connected. It makes it feel kind of like beta testing for
a friend.

~~~
martey
_" This is a fun way to make beta users feel connected. Its kind of like beta
testing for a friend if you swap them."_

I agree with you completely. I think that the dismissive comments are missing
the fact that Front's customers are other startups. This technique would
probably have been less successful if their product focused on consumers.

------
kiwidrew
I don't really understand why everyone is pooh-poohing this; it's just a more
creative way to rate-limit their signups than relying on the usual "you are
number 123 on the beta invite list".

------
nav1
This doesn't seem like a very reasonable idea. The entire point of beta
testing is to fix bugs. The beta testers don't owe you; they are doing you a
favour if anything.

------
ehm_may
> Giving your product for free undermines its value.

Not if it's a fucking beta

------
spinati
It's a great idea. I want to swap something with you, are you still running
this?

------
mrtksn
it's kind of similar to beerware:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beerware](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beerware)

------
platz
Sounds like some kind of new socio-economic order

